# Home-made Uncapping Tank



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks! I've been trying to justify the cost. This helps a bunch! Thanks again!


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

Ah great! I bought a few of those plastic containers on sale with something like that in mind but stumbled when it came to the actual implemenation - now I know how I can go do it!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

That's so cool. I love this website. I always get great ideas.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

Neat. Cheap.
I have never used an uncapping tank, just scrape over the extractor and go with the extractor's strainer below...but...
Clean-up this way would be much easier.
for those hobby folks without an extractor, would this idea not make a great frame drainer as well, especially if placed in a sunny greenhouse or vehicle to further make the honey flow?

Roy


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Great idea. Maybe I'm overly cautious, but is the plastic used in Rubbermaid suitable for contact with food?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

>I have never used an uncapping tank, just scrape over the extractor and go with the extractor's strainer below... 

Seems like it wouldn't take long for the cappings and honey to build up in the bottom of the extractor to where it impedes the spinning aparatus. Maybe it depends on the size and type of your extractor but my two frame Dadent extractor does about 10 full frames before I have to open the honey gate and make some more room. If I put cappings in there, it would be much sooner.


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Barry said:


> Great idea. Maybe I'm overly cautious, but is the plastic used in Rubbermaid suitable for contact with food?


HHmmm, dont know, good question Barry. Long term storage maybe, mine doesn't set inside for long periods. Don't know if that makes a difference. 
I know let's ask Jim!


----------



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

According to this site: http://ecovillagegreen.com/1812/what-are-safe-plastic-numbers-to-use/
"
The absolute safest plastic numbers, especially for storing food, are:


*#2, HDPE,* a usually opaque plastic used for milk jugs, detergent bottles, juice bottles, toiletries and the like.
*#4, LDPE*, used for things like plastic bags, food storage, bread bags, some food wraps, squeezable bottles.
*#5*,* polypropylene*, used for a wide variety of applications such as yogurt cups, medicine bottles, ketchup and syrup bottles, and straws."


----------

